# Shelby Hiawatha Arrow On Ebay



## blasterracing (Sep 7, 2010)

Check out my Hiawatha Arrow on Ebay.  #270631596024.  If you want a killer show bike, you won't find one nicer.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2010)

That is one absolutely beautiful bike!! If I had the dough! There was a yellow and black one on ebay about a month ago also.


----------



## chitown (Sep 7, 2010)

whoa... a Shelby in Shelby Ohio. Can't get any better than that!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still recovering from my "No-Nose" and Speedline purchases--among others or I'd work a deal on that bike! If you still have this bike towards the end of the year I might be able to do something. v/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.  This bike probably came out better than any other I have restored.  It is just time to move on and go drag racing more with my son, so some of the collection has to go per the boss, (wife).  I still have my Speedline.  I also have a No Nose that is complete and ready to assemble minus the chrome.  Those 2 will stay in the collection.  The history of the bicycle in this town is unbelievable.  Unfortunately, the youth in our town have no interest at all.

TIM







slick said:


> That is one absolutely beautiful bike!! If I had the dough! There was a yellow and black one on ebay about a month ago also.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2010)

nice bike... almost looks like mine .  its all steel also


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice bike!!







redline1968 said:


> nice bike... almost looks like mine .  its all steel also


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2010)

View attachment 12495thanks, they are a great looking bikes.


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested, the Arrow is back up one last time on Ebay.  I just can't give it away, but I have lowered the buy it now to $5,000 and if interested, the reserve has been lowered to $4,000.  I honestly think if anyone purchases this bike, they will be very pleased with it.  I hate to let it go, but my son is moving up from racing Junior Dragsters to a big car next racing season, and I just can't afford both hobbies anymore.  My son has to come first.  If anyone has questions about the Arrow, please feel free to give me a yell and I will do my best to answer any thing you may have.

Thanks for the consideration,

Tim Newmeyer
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio  44875
419-347-4686
thenewmeyers@aol.com


----------

